

Meego is being subsumed by Tizen (LiMo, Samsung and Intel) - glymor
https://meego.com/community/blogs/imad/2011/whats-next-meego

======
jyap
This is a pretty bad way to abandon a project.

They didn't mention Qt once in their announcement despite Meego including a:
Easy to use, flexible and powerful UI/app development environment based on Qt

Just read the comments to feel the anger of the developers. It is just really
disrespectful to obviously not address/acknowledge the concerns of your own
developer community. Shame.

I'm glad I'm not in that boat.

------
sciurus
From GTK, to QT, to HTML5. I'm noticing a trend here- spend several years
developing a platform, and once it is starting to show some promise switch
toolkits and restart from scratch!

------
sschueller
Maemo -> Meego -> Tizen

When will this end and we get a 'finished' product instead of starting from
scratch again and again?

Maybe iteration is just too slow and results in the current project being
completely outdated before it's even done.

~~~
Kliment
It's worse than that. Maemo was a complete, working system, with pretty damn
nice dev tools, multi-paradigm, multi-language, with several devices on the
market, each iteration bringing huge improvements. It had a living, active
community that kept on building cool stuff. Meego had a single half-hearted
device release and hardly any support for developers, other than what the
maemo community could provide. And now Tizen is all-vapor, no community, no
code, and seems to restrict development into an html+js model, which, while
nice for some people, alienates all other forms of development. Also, no
device support (intel and samsung are muttering that they'll do something with
it, but nothing to show so far) and no future perspective. The Tizen website
does not mention meego (or maemo) once, signaling again it's more of a
departure than a continuation.

So every "iteration" has ended up with a smaller community, less devices, less
substance, less support and less perspective. I miss maemo.

~~~
daliusd
Well, as I have written in other comment Harmattan =! MeeGo. Nokia has started
shipping N9 yesterday - you can still have your maemo.

P.S. N950 is great as well but it is quite hard to get one I guess :)

------
wildster
I hope that Canonical fork Meego so it can live on in some form.

------
zobzu
It seems like a reaction to boot2gecko

------
rsanchez1
Samsung wanted webOS, but they didn't want to pay for webOS, so they go to
Intel and persuade them to dump Meego to build "a web OS". I remember reading
somewhere that Samsung was interested in "a web OS". Instead of going to the
OS that has a million devices, start from scratch for cheap. Great.

